
Apple Working on a Thinner MacBook Pro Design - raju
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2011/10/apple-working-on-a-thinner-macbook-pro-design.html
======
pedalpete
I would be very surprised if this is true. Optical drives are for the most
part following the floppy disc and the 8-track as a media of preference long
ago. I'd be surprised if Apple kept the Pro's around for much longer at all.

